# NLP



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried to use Neuro Linguistic Programming to try and help themselves? I haven't been using it consistently enough so I can't say I've gotten much benefit out of it. I have a book called NLP The New Technology of Achievement. In the book there are exercises on things like developing self esteem, creating a mission (missions are what control our goals), listing your values, etc.

I'm wondering if anyone's had any success with this type of stuff for treating DPD.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I personally haven't tried it but a friend of mine did, she felt that it worked wonders for her but the results were only short lived.
It is hard to change thought patterns that are so ingrained, but not impossible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

.


----------

